# Is my bubble counter broken?



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

I would attribute towards the same assumption as well. I've had my gro-1 running since February set at 3-4 bps and notice the same thing you are experiencing, obviously not to the same extent as running 10 bps but I've not let it go dry yet. When the solenoid shuts off, there is a tiny bubble still attached to where it enters the bubble counter so I know it isn't draining into regulator and all co2 line connections are leak free.

I'd say with that high of a bubble rate, and that it is just water, its probably being forced through the tube and out of your diffuser. The reason they don't recommend oils on the bubble counter if you run atomizers. The oils can travel minusculey through the co2 line and clog the atomizer over time. Since oil doesn't evaporate, the bubble counter should stay full unless its faulty. Since water does evaporate, and if using ro/di/distilled water to fill the BC, it can be pushed through the co2 line much easier by the high bubble rate but it shouldn't clog the atomizer because the water doesn't have dissolved solids to leave behind.

Having said that, I've read about people running it dry without issue on a regular basis. It's a just a visual reference for the rate of Co2 dispersal. 

So I guess I have the same question as you.


----------

